# Best Karate



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

This is an 11 book series focused on Shotokan. I have been able to find a few of the books here or there, but I would rather get the entire set at once from the same supplier. We do not have a retail book store anywhere near us so ordering through there is basically out of the question. Does anyone happen to know where I could get a copy of the entire series or have the entire series for sale? Used condition is fine as long as the books are in decent enough shape.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 27, 2008)

I was searching all around the net but couldn't find a complete collection of the Best Karate series. Amazon had all of the volumes, but you would need to purchase them separately. Well, I tried. Sorry, I couldn't be of more assistance.


----------



## Jai (May 27, 2008)

yeah thats the best I have been able to come up with. Not gonna give up just yet. Don't need them at this very minute so I can be picky yet  Thanks for assisting with the search though!


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 28, 2008)

Jai said:


> yeah thats the best I have been able to come up with. Not gonna give up just yet. Don't need them at this very minute so I can be picky yet  Thanks for assisting with the search though!


 
No problem, and I hope that you find that complete set :asian:!


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2008)

I had the full set when I was a young karateka, but over the years and many moves they've been lost.  Good books though.


----------

